# Shying away from microfiber rollers



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

Been using microfiber roller's with BM products for about the last two years and for the most part like them quite a bit. But now I'm discovering they do not put on nearly the amount of paint as a synthetic roller does. I mean with the slightest color change and even two coats can be questionable at times and it wasn't until I started doing light colors over extremely dark colors that I noticed how little a microfiber actually leaves little paint on the surface regardless of how heavy its applied. I have tried every brand of microfibers out there to no avail, they all seem to work in the same manner. One thing I have always liked about the microfibers is the fact that they leave no stipple or texture, but again that might've been the initial sign that they do not leave much product on the surface . Just my opinion


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

That's very interesting because I have the exact opposite experience. For us they hide better than any other cover.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

Sounds like an application error.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

PRC said:


> That's very interesting because I have the exact opposite experience. For us they hide better than any other cover.




Same here. Most of the micros I use seem to have superior pick up and release as well as increased holding capacity. Especially the Purdy's, but also Arrowworthy and the Wooster Microplush. 

Of course, everyone's technique is different. It's possible to apply a 2mil coat with a 1/2 inch nap, or a 4mil one with a 3/8. Micro or woven. If woven works better for someone, stick with it. OTOH, in my experience mil build is almost always primarily a function of technique. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I've also had the exact opposite experience as the OP. If you listen carefully the sound of the roller cover changes as it releases more paint and becomes dry. You're likely trying to roll too big of a section per load.

It also helps to pre-wet microfiber covers and then let the cover soak in paint for 10 - 20 min before you start rolling. It takes quite awhile for the paint to thoroughly soak into a microfiber cover.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

never had that problem that youre describing. they do spit more though, take a while to clean too


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

loaded brush said:


> Been using microfiber roller's with BM products for about the last two years and for the most part like them quite a bit. But now I'm discovering they do not put on nearly the amount of paint as a synthetic roller does. I mean with the slightest color change and even two coats can be questionable at times and it wasn't until I started doing light colors over extremely dark colors that I noticed how little a microfiber actually leaves little paint on the surface regardless of how heavy its applied. I have tried every brand of microfibers out there to no avail, they all seem to work in the same manner. One thing I have always liked about the microfibers is the fact that they leave no stipple or texture, but again that might've been the initial sign that they do not leave much product on the surface . Just my opinion


You are right about BM microfiber 5/16, Jmayspaint is right try Wooster Microplush will work much better.
For BM Aura paint I still like the BM Aura roller's.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

The actual Ben Moore recommendation for Aura (And I believe the BM branded covers for Aura) is a white woven. Microfibers need to be very thoroughly saturated almost to the point of dripping to get the best paint transfer out of them. Pre-wetting them is the best way to go, as well as 5-6 cycles of loading and squeezing in the tray.(or bucket grid) They were actually originally meant for a superior finish and not necessarily a thicker paint film.They are also not particularly good for high production jobs.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm with Loaded Brush on this one. I like them and use them, but not regularly. I guess being an old-timer, I'm stuck using the synthetics. It may just be "in my head" but, I can't get over the "feel" of the microfibers as I roll with them. Maybe they are putting more paint on the wall, but it just doesn't "feel" as if that's the case. I'll keep trying to get with the program and modernize my thinking, but, it's tough.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have found that with hi-hiding colors, microfibers cover better because of the more even film due to very low stipple. For colors that are more transparent, they do not work as well since, as mentioned, they put the paint on thinner.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Have any of you tried the microfiber/soft woven blend from Whizz yet?


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Wooster and BM*



PremierPaintingMa said:


> You are right about BM microfiber 5/16, Jmayspaint is right try Wooster Microplush will work much better.
> For BM Aura paint I still like the BM Aura roller's.


My understanding is that Wooster makes the 5/16" Micro fiber for BM. I had both. THey look identical, even to the dark green core.

futtyos


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

We were using them when they first came out and noticed that colours that covered in 2 with the synthetics sleeves were now taking 3 coats to cover. Plus we had a bunch of the sleeves loose fibers when rolling. Turned out to be a pain in the arse, so we switched back to synthetics.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> You are right about BM microfiber 5/16, Jmayspaint is right try Wooster Microplush will work much better.
> For BM Aura paint I still like the BM Aura roller's.


Got a bunch of wooster micro plushes to test em out.... LOVE THEM!! better than the arroworthy's so far.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

I picked up a Purdy Colossus 18" on a whim a while ago. I finally put it in my brother's truck (he works with me) and he's used it like 20 times on these townhomes that we paint. He washes it out in a couple of minutes, it seems.

It seems to hold a massive amount of paint, although it looks like a big yarn ball.

I only use the 9" microfibers on small baths and things, with satin and semi. I'm usually using a 50/50 myself, although I have a pretty nice stash of 100% lambswool I picked up for $1/ea when my PPG store was getting rid of their private label covers (Wooster) and replacing them with actually labeled Woosters.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> You are right about BM microfiber 5/16, Jmayspaint is right try Wooster Microplush will work much better.
> For BM Aura paint I still like the BM Aura roller's.


Wooster microplush is same as bm microfiber. Inside is green tube. I used to think there was a difference too until someone on here pointed out this.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

ParamountPaint said:


> I picked up a Purdy Colossus 18" on a whim a while ago. I finally put it in my brother's truck (he works with me) and he's used it like 20 times on these townhomes that we paint. He washes it out in a couple of minutes, it seems.
> 
> It seems to hold a massive amount of paint, although it looks like a big yarn ball.
> 
> I only use the 9" microfibers on small baths and things, with satin and semi. I'm usually using a 50/50 myself, although I have a pretty nice stash of 100% lambswool I picked up for $1/ea when my PPG store was getting rid of their private label covers (Wooster) and replacing them with actually labeled Woosters.


I've got 3 18" colossus in my van. You can have em! What a waste of $...


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

PACman said:


> Have any of you tried the microfiber/soft woven blend from Whizz yet?


The 6"?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I just used some Purdy 9x1/2" microfibers and Arrowworth 14x9/16 today with SW Cashmere LL. Although they do seem to put on a thinner film, I don't think they put it on any thinner than any other roller? The product determines how thick you can apply. If you put Cashmere on thick it looks weird, so you know to spread it a little more, same for most products. High builds like Aura, Duration Home, and Emerald do need a higher build and will level out.
I personally do not use anything else. Splatter? There is virtually none. Polyesters are the worst for splatter, white woven will leave a better finish but do not hold half of what a microfiber does. I think with semigloss and higher white woven will give better hide, but normal eggshell finishes microfiber is the best.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

See, I've really been loving the micro fibers. I think the coverage is great, and I love the finish. Although, I've still been using the cheapy sleeves for primer and ceilings.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

lilpaintchic said:


> The 6"?


any size.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

MikeCalifornia said:


> I just used some Purdy 9x1/2" microfibers and Arrowworth 14x9/16 today with SW Cashmere LL. Although they do seem to put on a thinner film, I don't think they put it on any thinner than any other roller? The product determines how thick you can apply. If you put Cashmere on thick it looks weird, so you know to spread it a little more, same for most products. High builds like Aura, Duration Home, and Emerald do need a higher build and will level out.
> I personally do not use anything else. Splatter? There is virtually none. Polyesters are the worst for splatter, white woven will leave a better finish but do not hold half of what a microfiber does. I think with semigloss and higher white woven will give better hide, but normal eggshell finishes microfiber is the best.


Couple things to add here. The roller quality effects these properties just as much as the paint being used. A higher quality soft woven will have better application properties then a cheap soft woven. That holds true for any roller material type.

Also, if you are rolling balls to the wall to paint two coats on the entire house interior in one day because that is what all of your marketing claims you can do, you are going to fling paint everywhere no matter what frickin' roller material you use. If you are using a good premium microfiber and you are getting splatter, SLOW DOWN SPEED RACER! Otherwise just use a damn Superfab. (not you MikeCalifornia! The people who are wearing more than they are getting on the wall.)


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

every sleeve ive ever used put it on thick enough besides heavy texture. if you have lots of wall youll be dunking lots which is annoying. if i just rip a small wall ill use a small sleeve, if i have rooms for days you bring out a sheep on a stick, give it a good lather a few times and back roll like crazy. pick a sleeve for the job


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

micro fibers always splatter dude, even during necessary stroke speed. i agree though dont rip around wood or cabnets


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Vylum said:


> micro fibers always splatter dude, even during necessary stroke speed. i agree though dont rip around wood or cabnets


I'm sure they do!


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

From what Ive learned about roller sleeves, and correct me if I'm wrong (with facts of course), is the polyester / nylon blend offers the best combination of hold and release capabilities. 

Microfiber excels in the release capabilities. That's why when you put it to the wall it dumps the whole load right away. That's not to say it you can't pick up the same amount of paint from the bucket to the wall. It just takes more passes to distribute the same load. 

That feature about the microfiber is also what makes it a dream to clean and reuse.


----------



## 007 Dave (Jun 22, 2016)

I have to laugh at how so many professional painters come to a different opinion on a certain product. I have seen where some of you hate the collossus sleeve. I like it and use it when I can but use the micrifibers most of the time unless I using flat paint. Flat paint I like the 50/50. I've haven't notice the microfiber splatters more than any others.But have noticed the colossus roller sleeve will splatter so much you have to make sure everything is cover and protected. I appreciate all your professional opinions


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

I just 3 coated and double Coated 2 rooms today with microfiber 5/16" Wooster and finish is amazing. Just saying.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*5/16 micro wooster*



Exactoman said:


> I just 3 coated and double Coated 2 rooms today with microfiber 5/16" Wooster and finish is amazing. Just saying.


That's my current go-to roller. 9" and 14".:thumbup::thumbup:

futtyos


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

AngieM said:


> From what Ive learned about roller sleeves, and correct me if I'm wrong (with facts of course), is the polyester / nylon blend offers the best combination of hold and release capabilities.
> 
> Microfiber excels in the release capabilities. That's why when you put it to the wall it dumps the whole load right away. That's not to say it you can't pick up the same amount of paint from the bucket to the wall. It just takes more passes to distribute the same load.
> 
> That feature about the microfiber is also what makes it a dream to clean and reuse.


Microfibers are intended for a smoother, finer finish. Every other claim is marketing BS. They do hold a bunch more paint and they do release more, but that is part of the finer finish part. When you use a high solids paint (low voc), more paint gets applied which allows the higher quality paint lines to use their properties to flow more.

Aside from holding more paint, the main property of microfibers is that they have more contact points per square inch then other roller materials. When painting with Eggshells and satins, this usually gives you a much smoother finish, assuming you aren't using a crap paint.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

007 Dave said:


> I have to laugh at how so many professional painters come to a different opinion on a certain product. I have seen where some of you hate the collossus sleeve. I like it and use it when I can but use the micrifibers most of the time unless I using flat paint. Flat paint I like the 50/50. I've haven't notice the microfiber splatters more than any others.But have noticed the colossus roller sleeve will splatter so much you have to make sure everything is cover and protected. I appreciate all your professional opinions


I will sell a painter anything he wants to use. There very rarely is a situation where I will recommend a different roller material to a pro painter unless they have a specific problem or they ask me. There really aren't a lot of bad roller/paint combos other then cheap a55 paint/cheap a55 roller.

For flats, if someone asks, I usually steer people towards the knit rollers (superfab,50/50, Marathon, Avalon,etc.) because you can get a nice thick coat without having to worry so much about using the roller to get a nice smooth even finish. Some painters prefer a woven for flats. (pro-do-z, white dove, etc.) No big deal. They shed less typically. ( again, depends on the quality). As painters start doing more upscale work using eggshells and satins, and where the cost of the roller cover is negligible, i usually steer them towards a microfiber.

Just my input, but certainly not absolute by any means.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

lilpaintchic said:


> I've got 3 18" colossus in my van. You can have em! What a waste of $...


Meh. I'll take them. I don't generally man a roller, and the guys like them. I don't really care what they're using, as long as it gets done.

Myself, I like the 50/50s, but I'd imagine one's technique might play into it somewhat. I try not to interfere as long as things are moving along...let them find their groove and all.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

ParamountPaint said:


> Meh. I'll take them. I don't generally man a roller, and the guys like them. I don't really care what they're using, as long as it gets done.
> 
> Myself, I like the 50/50s, but I'd imagine one's technique might play into it somewhat. I try not to interfere as long as things are moving along...let them find their groove and all.


I feel that for sure. There's more than one way to skin a cat...so long as production stays on track and the end result is to standard, I don't interfere either.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

Why does anyone clean roller covers?


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

Exactoman said:


> Why does anyone clean roller covers?


I don't mess with cleaning any roller sleeve except the Purdy Colossus. It washes out so easily! This thing is paying me back every time I use it.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

Exactoman said:


> Why does anyone clean roller covers?


I generally just bag them up. If I happen to be really, really bored, I might clean a couple. I have no issue with the guys cleaning out those Colossus 18s...it seems to take them 5 min or less. They certainly do not make $18 every 5 minutes, so it makes sense in that regard.


----------



## 007 Dave (Jun 22, 2016)

Exactoman said:


> Why does anyone clean roller covers?


I do clean mine unless it is a red or a hard color to clean. Its just hard for me to throw them away. You can only get 3 or 4 good uses out of a microfiber, But I think the second use of the microfiber is the best because you still have a good sleeve and you don't have all the fuzzy's ( for lack of a better word) coming out while you're rolling. 

Now I'll wait to see if anyone corrects me for using the word fuzzy's.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Exactoman said:


> Why does anyone clean roller covers?


 
Why NOT?


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

We always clean roller covers. Any used ones that get too beat up get saved for coverstain/bin and then get tossed. Almost all our covers are 14" it's too expensive to toss after one use. It takes a few mins at most to clean it's a no brainer. What really boggles my mind is when I see "pro" painters buying a six pack of the green or pink covers that is malpractice in my opinion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nesc39 (23 d ago)

This post is like 10 years old but it’s pretty funny to go back and read all of the opinions. Everyone disagreed with the OP but it turns out he was right the whole time. 

At this point in time almost every high-end paint manufacture and the makers of the rollers all agree that microfiber hold more paint but they apply less of it to the wall. The finish is much finer and they do not cover as well. Synthetic covers apply much more paint.


----------

